# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Misteri i fshehur i Botes Njerezore

## xixe xixellonja

*Mirdita e dashura Shoqeri*

*Nje dite isha duke degjuar nje emision spanjolll qe eshte mjaft popullor ketu ne Madrid. Ishte nje teme interesante mbi DITEN E FUNDIT TE BOTES.
Nje njeri hyri ne emision ne lidhje telefonike dhe permendi daten, muajin dhe vitin e fundit te kesaj bote (tha qe do te permbytet ne uje, etj,etj...) keshtu qe u be nje diskutim i madh me shume hyrje te degjuesve ne program.
Me ne fund njeri nga degjuesit e programit aprovoi telefonaten duke thene se eshte e vertet, por ende nuk e shpallin ne menyr publike. Sidoqofte do ndodhi mbas gjashte vitesh...
Keshtu linden shume diskutime, disa qe besonin dhe disa qe jo.

T'ju them mendimin tim, per mua kjo eshte nje MISTER, nje gje e fshehte per nga dija jone njerzore. Ndoshta mund ta ndjejme perafersisht me ndihmen e  teknologjse se fundit por gjithmon mbetet nje ? te dihet saktesisht viti dhe muaji pa llogaritur data te sakta. Kjo ishte nje pjese e mendimit tim...

PO JU CFARE MENDONI PER KETE GJE?...!...* *...Ju Falenderoj,  Nderime dhe Respekte nga lexuesja  juaj.*

----------


## Darius

Historikisht njerezimi ka qene i obsesionuar nga ideja e nje kataklizme apo fundi te mundshem te botes. Nuk ka dale as sot dhe as dje si teori. E gjen ne bibel si armagedon, e gjen ne tekstet e tjera te shenjta te besimeve te ndryshme dhe eshte normale sepse lidhet ngushte me deshiren e sejcilit per mbijetese. Kur behet fjale per gjithe globin atehere kjo kalon ne permasa te nje psikoze kolektive, shto ketu injorancen e masave, bestytnite, shpjegimet irracionale, parashikime te njerezve qe i veshin vetes se tyre aftesi paranormale, deklarata shkencore per ndryshime thelbesore ne gjithe planetin, gjetje arkeologjike, disa prej te cilave shume te lashta etj.
Majat dhe tolteket e lashte me kalendarin e famshem te tyre qe mbaron ne 21 dhjetor 2012 kane futur shume studiues ne mendime per te zbuluar domethenien dhe pse e nderprerjes se vazhdimesise. Po ashtu kodet biblike per te cilat pretendohen se jane ckoduar dhe se zbulojne fundin e botes ne nje date te afert kane shkaktuar shume panik dhe po ti bashkangjitet permbjajtes se profecive biblike ne testamentin e vjeter dhe ate te ri kane turbulluar mendjen e shume besimtareve te krishtere. Kohet e fundit gjithe kesaj mase i eshte shtuar dhe deshifrimi i Tabelave te Detit te Vdekur ne te cilat po ashtu flitet per nje fund te botes. Interpretimet jane te shumta por askush nuk eshte ne gjendje ta thote me saktesi. Sejcili grup ka kendveshtrimin e tij. Shkenctaret shprehen per asteroide qe mund te shkeputen nga Rripi i Kupierit ose mbeturina te bishtit te nje komente qe mund te bien ne Toke. Ose vete demi qe po i shkakton dora e njeriut ambjentit perreth. Efekti Sere, ndotja e madhe, vrima e ozonit, pakesimi i siperfaqeve pyjore, thatesira te papara ne vende te caktuara dhe permbytje ne vende te tjera. Variacione te ndryshme te temperaturave dhe ndryshime drastike klimaterike qe sjane pare me pare. Te gjitha keto shenja i shtohen morise se pafundme te teorive ekzistuese por askush nuk eshte ne gjendje ta thote me saktesi.
Nje gje eshte e sigurt. Nese dora e njeriut do vazhdoje te shkaterroje planetin me ritmet qe po e ben tani, sdo kete nevoje as per ndeshkim hyjnor, as per fatkeqesi natyrore, as per fenomen kozmik. Vete ne do vulosim fundin e planetit tone.

----------


## Borix

Une mund te flas vetem per ate cka arrihet te materializohet. Fundi i sistemit tone diellor vjen atehere kur dielli te jete ne grahmat e fundit te jetes si yll. Dielli yne klasifikohet si yll i verdhe, te cilet jetojne 10 miliard vjet. Sipas teorise se Big Bang-ut, dielli tani eshte 5 miliard vjec. Keshtu qe, mos u merzisni, sepse do jetoni nje jete te lumtur, per sa kohe qe nuk na godet kometa e vitit 2014 dhe per sa kohe qe ngrohja globale vazhdon me keto ritme.

----------


## xfiles

Jam dakord me Darius,
Ne fakt ata qe po e çojne boten drejt fundit jemi vete ne,
megjithate dyshoj se dikush mund ta dije kete date me saktesi,
harruat qe atehere thoshin se ne vitin 2000 do jete fundi i botes?
iu eshte dukur si numer i lezetshem keshtu dhe thane per 2000.

----------


## xixe xixellonja

> Historikisht njerezimi ka qene i obsesionuar nga ideja e nje kataklizme apo fundi te mundshem te botes.............................................  ..................................................  .............
> ..................................................  ......
> *Nje gje eshte e sigurt. Nese dora e njeriut do vazhdoje te shkaterroje planetin me ritmet qe po e ben tani, sdo kete nevoje as per ndeshkim hyjnor, as per fatkeqesi natyrore, as per fenomen kozmik. Vete ne do vulosim fundin e planetit tone.*


*...ne fillim ju falenderoj juve qe muart pjes ne ket tem; Nanushes,Darius,Borix,Xfiles.*
*...me besoni se i lexoj mesazhet e juajas me shuuuuum vemendje, mbi ket pyetje ka shum teorija te llojllojshme, siq po shifet eshte nji tem qe merr pjes  gjat ter Shekujsh,... siq thua eshte ti Darius nji tem Historike...SIMBAS MENDIMIT TE SHUMTEVE DERI ME TANI JEMI PERMBYTUR DISA HER, por ja per fat te mir Bota po vazhdon, edhe mbasi me  te shumten e rasteve eshte sikurse SODOMA dhe GOMORA , por Zoti  eshte i Dhimshem dhe i Meshirshem me ne, dhe siq po shifet na Don shum dhe ka nji Duriom te Pakufishem me ne...
... siq thua dhe ti Darius...DHE ME NE FUND VET NJERIU, do ta shkatrroj, vetveten,Natyren, Boten...*

----------


## strano

Me uje eshte e sigurte qe nuk do permbytet, sepse po te lexosh librat e shenjt, thuhet qe: Bota njeher eshte permbysur me uje, edhe zoti kur beri paktin me NOEN i ka then qe boten sdo e permbys me kurre me uje, ka then po ne rast se njeriu vazhdon te bej kshu prapsirash, do e djeg me zjarr..... prandaj kush ka then qe bota do shkatrrohet nga uji te jeni te sigurte se nje gje e tille sdo ndodhe  :buzeqeshje: 

te ruhemi nga ndonje meteor apo komete.. se per te tjerat te flem pa frike se sna gjen gje.

----------


## Peniel

Më pëlqen jashtë mase kjo temë.


Në të vërtetë ne që merremi me studimin e Biblës, duhet të kishim sjellë një studim biblik lidhur me këtë.


Ekzistojnë shumë profeci shumica e të cilave janë plotësuar në ditët e sotme dhe me gjithë mend mund të themi se jemi shumë afër fundit të parashikuar.


Kjo temë më ka shtyrë të mendoj seriozisht hapjen e një teme në Botën Shpirtërore dhe që shpresoj ta bëj së shpejti.



Nën Hirin e Tij,

ns

----------


## xixe xixellonja

> Më pëlqen jashtë mase kjo temë.
> 
> 
> *Në të vërtetë ne që merremi me studimin e Biblës, duhet të kishim sjellë një studim biblik lidhur me këtë.*
> Ekzistojnë shumë profeci shumica e të cilave janë plotësuar në ditët e sotme dhe me gjithë mend mund të themi se jemi shumë afër fundit të parashikuar.*
> Kjo temë më ka shtyrë të mendoj seriozisht hapjen e një teme në Botën Shpirtërore dhe që shpresoj ta bëj së shpejti.*
> 
> 
> Nën Hirin e Tij,
> ...


*...Po ashtu dhe ky programi qe isha duke e ndigjuar filloi me mendime mbi Beslidhjen e RE, duke u bazuar ne librin e Apokalipses...Nji i Ri beri ket pyetje... tha qe te gjitha qe jan te shkruara ne Apokalipsis jan duke ndollur...
Por prap vet mendoj qe ky eshte nji Mister i mshefur dijes Njerzore, sepse keto gjera kan ndollur ne shekuj me par...
Paniel, te lutem kur ta shkruash temen nese nuk e shfaq ne Forum ,qoma per e-mail me intereson shum...nese eshte e mundshme...
( Dhe deshta te them qe firma e jote me pelqen shum, e kam shkruar si nji firm nder me te bukurat, ne temen time...A e keni vu re çka ju pelqeu...)
                                                        Kalofeshi nji mbramje te mir... ...*

----------


## Moltisanti

O njerez bota me verte do ta kete nje fund po jo kaq shpejt ,
flitet per nje 200 - 300 vjeçar ku pritet nje fund i vertete .
Ne britanine e madhe niveli detit rritet 1 cm ne nje 15 vjeçar , pra llogariteni vete sa kohe do qe te permbytet i tere ishulli ?

Gjithashtu kemi dhe *global warming* qe po na rrezikon dita dites Antarktiden ne shkrirjen e saj te plote .
Kemi *gurin sferik* ne atmosfere qe ka si destinacjon token dhe pritet te bie ne toke rreth vitit 2019 ? gjithmone sipas shkectarve.
Mos harrojme dhe misterin UFO qe eshte i pranishem ne toke por per arsye frike dhe paniku qe mund te sjelli ne qeniet njerzore gjithmone eshte bere nje sy qorr , sikur jane te rreme. 

Gjithsesi siç e ka permendur dhe hapesja e temes ,
akoma mbetet nje pikepyetje e madhe se kur ? shpresojme dhe urojme te pakten jo ne kohen tone  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Hyllien

Ne fakt diku se ku kam lexuar ne nje liber se mbas ketij Pape ka dhe dy te tjere e pastaj i bie te kthehet Pjetri perseri ne toke. Normalisht te gjitha shenjat jane, shthurrja njerezore ne nje fare feje qe zorr se ka per tu ndreq ndonjehere, shpartallimi i vlerave, dhe vete tekstet historike si dhe i famshmi kalendar Majan.

Nje gje interesante eshte identifikimi i fundit qe i behet Perendive me qeniet jashtetokesore. Mbase ata e kane dhene kete njohuri parashikuese ku merret vesh. Sa per permbytjet, kane qene disa sipas rracave njerezore, duke filluar ka mundesi me Atlantiden, Noen, Deukalionin(koha kur Pellazget shkeputen dhe ikin e kolonizojne Italine) etj qe perputhen me 5 rracat e theogonise se Hesiodit. Diku kam lexuar dhe per ritualet e vdekjes ne Egjipt te cilat beheshin per 70 dite te tera derisa ylli Sirio zhdukeshe. Ka shume mistere kjo bote, mbase gjeja e vetme qe mund te bejme eshte te jemi qenie me integritet dhe ta rrespektojme njeri tjetrin dhe token, cdo gje tjeter qe ndodh mbas kesaj jete apo ne te ardhmen e kesaj jete nuk eshte ne doren tone.

----------


## Darius

Tema me te vertete eshte shume interesante. Duke qene se kam nje informacion relativisht te bollshem per kete teme dhe meqe dhe Peniel e ka prekur si detaj une po paraqes disa pika qe trajtojne idene e nje ndryshimi ne planetin tone te pare nga kendveshtrimet e mundeshme. Kjo duke ju referuar studimeve te bera ndaj *Kalendarit te Majave* si dhe disa teorive qe kane dale nga deshifrime te *Kodeve Biblike*. (ne lidhje me kete te fundit duhet shmangur teresisht karakteri fetar)

Fakti qe temen po e trajtoj duke marre si referim Kalendarin e Majave ka te beje me teorite e shumta qe jane per kete kalendar dhe sidomos pse-te e shumta qe jane ngritur mbi perfundimin e ketij kalendari ne nje date te caktuar.

Temen po e trajtoj ne keto pika:

. *PARASHIKIME DHE PROFECI*

. * CIVILIZIME TE LASHTA DHE TE HUMBURA*

. * EKSPLORIMI I HAPESIRES*

. * RENDI I RI BOTEROR*

. * ALIEN DHE UFO*

. * SHKENCE DHE TEKNOLOGJI*

. * KONSPIRACI NE FE*

. * KONPSIRACI POLITIKE*

. * STUDIME PARANORMALE*

. * KODET BIBLIKE*


Pra pikat e mesiperme jane ato qe debatohen ne lidhje me Kalendarin e Majava dhe teorite e ndryshme qe jane ngritur. Natyrisht qe eshte material shume voluminoz dhe do haje kohe deri sa te shtjellohet i gjithi por besoj se ja vlen.
Perpara se te filloj me sejcilen pike, fillimisht do me duhet te sqaroj se cfare eshte kalendari i Majave dhe cfare perfaqeson ai. 


*Kalendari i Majave*


Midis kryeveprave te tjera te realizuara prej Majave ata kane shpikur dhe nje kalendar qe te habit me saktesine dhe kompleksitetin e tij. Ai eshte i vjeter prej me shume se 3 mije vjetesh dhe ndahet ne numerimin e madh dhe ne ate te vogel. Hartimi i ketij kalendari lidhej me kohen e te mbjellave dhe te korrave por edhe me ngjarje te ndryshme astronomike saktesia e te cilave i ka habitur studiuesit. Koha qe perdornin per kultivimin e misrit matej me numrat qe duhet te kene qene mbledhja e gjithe gishtave te dores dhe te kembeve dhe si rrjedhoje numri 20 ose sic e quanin majat, kal. Ketyre 20 diteve ata i dhane emra te ndryshem. 



 Dhe ky numer shumezohej me 13 kal (260) dite, koha e mjaftueshme per te mbjellat dhe korrjet te cilen majat e quanin milpa.  Kjo menyre e aplikuar kryesisht per bujqesine i dha fillesen hartimit te kalendarit te majave te cilin ata e quajten Tzolkin. Fjala Tzol do te thote “te vesh gjerat ne rregull” ndersa fjala kin do te thote “dite”. 
Tzolkin fillimisht ishte nje ceremoni ne te cilen prifterinjte caktonin rendin e diteve per te kuptuar kohen per mbjelljet. Nje cikel Tzolkin lidhej me pergatitjen e tokes ndersa nje cikel i dyte lidhej direkt me rritjen dhe korrjen e misrit.
Nga nje kendveshtrim fetar kjo periudhe kohore prej 13 kal i dha nismen hyjnizimit te numrit 13 ndersa krijimi i periudhes prej 13 ditesh u quajt Oxlahukin qe me pas u be baza e Kalendarit Tzolkin dhe si rrjedhoje 260 dite mipla perbehen nga 20 periudha trembedhjete ditore. 
Me pas Majat vune kohen qe i duhej Diellit per te kompletuar ciklin vjetor koha e te cilit u percaktua nepermjet 28 periudha 13 ditore duke dhene keshtu shumen prej 364 ditesh, nje kohezgjatje kjo qe nuk perputhej plotesisht me ciklin. 
Me pas matematikanet dhe astronomet (sic supozohet) Maja rane dakort qe te krijonin nje vit prej 360 ditesh per efekt perllogaritje kalendarike te cilin ata e quajten Tun dhe qe e ndane ne 18 muaj me nga 20 dite dhe e quajten Uinal, sejcili me nje emer te te vecante dhe me numra nga 0 tek 19. Me pas ata krijuan nje njesi matese prej 5 ditesh qe e quajten Uayeb dhe qe ja bashkangjiten vitit Tun, gje qe solli krijimin e kalendarit Haab. Ne kete kalendar Uayeb vendosej perpara fillimit te vitit astronimik. Tzolkin dhe Haab me pas u koordinuan duke krijuar keshtu kalendarin e rrumbullaket. 
Pra nuk ka asnje dyshim mbi saktesine e kalendarit te majave. Kete kalendar e gjejme ne Piramiden Chichen Itza ne gadishullin e Jukatanit, Meksike. 


Ajo qe te gjithe shkenctaret bien dakort sot eshte ky kalendar nuk perben thjesht dicka mitologjike per shpalos dhe nje njohuri perfekte qe kishin Majat mbi levizjen qiellore te yjeve ne galaktinen e Rruges se Qumeshtit dhe ne disa konstelacione. Disa astronome dhe studiues kane zbuluar qe ndertimi i kalendarit dhe data te vecanta te tij te percaktuara gjate ndertimit, jane perputhur me ngjarje te ndryshme kozmike, eklipse, ndryshime apo kalime te trupave planetare etj. Shume prej tyre jane te mendimit qe data me te cilin mbyllet kalendari (21 dhjetor 2012) mund te jete fundi i nje epoke kozmike dhe fillimi i nje te reje.

Dhe ketu fillon shtjellimi i te gjitha hipotezave qe une kam permendur me siper. (Shtjellimi i pikave qe kam permendur me siper nuk do kufizohet vetem me Majat pasi nga te gjitha kulturat e botes ka parashike, profeci dhe te dhena per nje ngjarje te rendesishme ne 21.12.2012 )

----------


## yjori

Po he Darius, vazhdoje ate qe ke filluar. Do te me interesonin pikat e prerjes te teorive te ndryshme.

----------


## Darius

Do e vazhdoj po prit me rradhe se jane te tjera tema per tu mbaruar dhe skam gjithmone kohen e mjaftueshme per te gjitha  :buzeqeshje:  
Po do e mbaroj patjeter.

----------


## Zemrushja

Te pergezoj darius per keto informacione teper te vlefshme qe ke vene ketu

Per mua kur kam lexuar biblen dikur ... shume kohe me pare.. ka qene shume e rendesishme kapitulli i fundit "Epoka e Apokalipsit " ne mos gabohem.. dhe ka qene shume interesante..Shume ngjarje qe pohohen aty se do te ndodhin ne ditet e sotme dhe ne vazhdim pak a shume kane ndodhur..

ps. mos harroni po erdhi Lufta e trete boterore.. thoini vetes.. mbaroi bota... Me gjith keto civilizime qe jane bere ne fushen e armeve berthamore i bie te mos dalim me gjalle nga ajo lufte

Zemrushja

----------


## Darius

Faleminderit Zemrushja  :buzeqeshje:  Sa me shume qe shtohen konfliktet ne Lindjen e Mesme dhe sa me shume ka filluar te peshperitet per Luften e Trete Boterore, aq me shume po permendet dhe Libri i Apokalipsit. 
Sidoqofte qe mos dalim nga tema me vjen mire qe temat vlersohen sepse nuk me shkoka mundi dem  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## White_Shadow:)

O Darius ... 

 une vitin qe shkoi isha goxha aktiv ne FSH por me pas per arsye te studimeve e redaktova goxha .. kurse tani gjate veres se si me erdhi njehere ne mendje te futesha ketu dhe gjeja e pare qe bera ishte te hyja tek tema MISTERE dhe ato kater faqe i kam lexuar me durim dhe me pelquen shume.. dhe tani mu be fiksim , sa here vi ne zyre gjeja e pare qe bej eshte te futem ketej nga SHKENCA DHE JETA te shoh ndonje artikull tendin te ri se jam SHUUME i interesuar per keto mistere qe na mbulojne .
mua me beri pershtypje edhe Ato rrathet ne grure  dhe tek ato me shume me beri pershtypje ajo shenja e HEBRENJVE  ( Shtate fiset ) 

kane te bejne UFO-t me Fene e hebrenjve ??

----------


## Darius

White nuk e di ca te te them per shenjen e hebrenjve. Ka disa prej tyre qe i meshojne pretendimit qe jane rraca e zgjedhur dhe se shpesh mesazhet qe jepen nepermjet rratheve i drejtohen popullit te Abrahamit po kjo mund te jete thjesht propagande ose mashtrim. 
Nuk jam ne gjendje te te jap nje pergjigje te sakte.

----------


## TheForgotten

ndoshta edhe mund ta kem ngatrru diqka, vetem se nga ajo qe that Darius mbi kalendarin e majave, ceket se sipas kalendarit te tyre egzistojn 20 dit dhe 18 muaj dhe numrimi i diteve fillonte nga numri 0 deri ne numrin 19 apo jo? tash si mundet qe kalendari i tyre te mbaroj me dat 21 Dhjetor 2001 per deri sa ata kan numru vetem 20 dit dhe numri 20 nuk ka qen ne perdorimin e tyre fare si numer, e aq me pak numri 21? nese behet fjal per ndonje konvertim, ather prap si do te mund te konvertohet nje kalendar nga 360 dit ne vit, 18 muaj dhe 20 dit per muaj ne nje kalendar 365 dit, 12 muaj dhe 30 dit ne muaj?

----------


## Darius

E ke keqkuptuar ose ke humbur rrjedhen e mendimit nga komplikimi i numrave. Ja ku e ke momentin qe thote per kalendarin 365 ditesh:




> Maja rane dakort qe te krijonin nje vit prej 360 ditesh per efekt perllogaritje kalendarike te cilin ata e quajten Tun dhe qe e ndane ne 18 muaj me nga 20 dite dhe e quajten Uinal, sejcili me nje emer te te vecante dhe me numra nga 0 tek 19. Me pas ata krijuan nje njesi matese prej 5 ditesh qe e quajten Uayeb dhe qe ja bashkangjiten vitit Tun, gje qe solli krijimin e kalendarit Haab. Ne kete kalendar Uayeb vendosej perpara fillimit te vitit astronimik. Tzolkin dhe Haab me pas u koordinuan duke krijuar keshtu kalendarin e rrumbullaket.


Nuk ka asnje interpretim nga ana e shkenctareve qe i kane studiuar. Thjesht kane ndjekur llogjiken matematikore dhe perllogaritjet qe perputhen ne cdo date (kryesisht me evenimente astronomike).

Megjithate une do e shpjegoj edhe njehere tjeter menyren e ndertimit te kalendarit Maja (marre nga nje burim tjeter) dhe aty mbase do jete me i qarte.

----------


## TheForgotten

> Maja rane dakort qe te krijonin nje vit prej 360 ditesh per efekt perllogaritje kalendarike te cilin ata e quajten Tun dhe qe e ndane ne 18 muaj me nga 20 dite dhe e quajten Uinal, sejcili me nje emer te te vecante dhe me numra nga 0 tek 19. Me pas ata krijuan nje njesi matese prej 5 ditesh qe e quajten Uayeb dhe qe ja bashkangjiten vitit Tun, gje qe solli krijimin e kalendarit Haab. Ne kete kalendar Uayeb vendosej perpara fillimit te vitit astronimik. Tzolkin dhe Haab me pas u koordinuan duke krijuar keshtu kalendarin e rrumbullaket. 
> Pra nuk ka asnje dyshim mbi saktesine e kalendarit te majave. Kete kalendar e gjejme ne Piramiden Chichen Itza ne gadishullin e Jukatanit, Meksike.


kerkoj falje, mirpo mu paska ngatrru nga numrat. mirpo prap nuk eshte edhe aq e qart dhe e kapshme. pasi qe ata, siq e ceka edhe ma lart, edhe nga ajo qe e ceket ju, nuk kan pas numer 20, kan pas 20 dit po numrimi i diteve ka fillu nga 0 dhe ka shku deri te numri i 19, kurse perfundimi i kalendarit te tyre kryhet me 21 dhjetor 2012. tash kjo dat eshte e konvertuar nga kalendari i majave ne kalendarin e sotem apo ashtu shkruan ne kalendarin e majave? kjo me duket se eshte pak konfuze.

sipas mendimit tim, nje katastrof globale mund qe te ndodh, shenjat jan mirpo nuk mund te parashikohet shkatrrim total i tokes, ket askush nuk mund ta di. sa i perket kalendarit te majave te cilt kanbe pershtatjen e shum ndodhive astronomike dhe ato i kan paraqit ne kalendarin e tyre, kjo osht shum e vertet.dihet se Eklipsa ndodh gjithmon ne koh te njejt, rrotullimi i disa planeteve ndaj tokes gjithmon ndodhin ne koh te njejt, kshtu qe keto dukuri dhe shum tjera kan mund te kalkulohen edhe me heret pasi qe civilizimet te cilat kan qen ma heret kan qen shum te sofistikuara dhe gjithashtu me ni teknologji shum te zhvillume, civilizimet e para datojn qysh para 10 mij viteve para krishtit, kurse dyshohet se civilizime ka pas edhe para Atlantides, per kto folet ne libra te shenjt, konkretisht ne Kuran. mirpo vershimet e medha qe jan be kan marr me vete edhe civilizimet e asaj kohe.

----------

